# feeding piranha question



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

:smile: Hi. I'm a fairly new member here. I am building a 100gal. aquarium within the next week and I'm looking to put a few spilo's in it. But first, I have a question about feeding! I have succesfully bred swordtail and mollie livebearer fish before. If I were to breed them in my 33 gal. would they be suitable feeders for the spilo's? I'm not to sure if I want to feed goldfish if there is something more 'tropical' shall I say, to be fed. I'm also concerned that the goldfish might be too tough a meal to catch for juvenile spilo's, compared to the mollies. I of course would feed them a variety (guppies, mollies, swordtails, platies, and brine shrimp). Is there anything else that I should be adding to this list? Thank-you,
Baby_dragon


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

That sounds good to me ... way to go with sticking with your own bred feeders
... also try adding Cons to the menu they are easy to breed


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

other easy to breed fish include:
*kribs
*danios
*livebearers

Take a look at this thread, and the ones linked in it.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=33&t=1937

Oh, and welcome to the site


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Any livebearer will do fine!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sounds like you got a part of their diet well covered









But make sure not to give your p's a feeder-only diet: it's the same as with humans, variety is the spice of life. So I'd give them shrimps, beef heart, smelt, fish fillets, insects, maybe flakes, pellets or sticks if they accept it, etc.
The more diverse their diet, the healthier and faster-growing your fish will be!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Any livebearer will do fine!


 I dunno about the Pike livebaerer ... they can get 7 inches and are an ambush pred








all others would do fine... yes these fish are not nearly as common as the others, thats probally why you might not of heard of them, I only discovered them by reading Books


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks for the info guys! But now I can't get any piranhas to be shipped to Canada, there are only redbellies here (not that there is anything wrong with redbellies) I was just very interested in the spilos!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

baby_dragon said:


> thanks for the info guys! But now I can't get any piranhas to be shipped to Canada, there are only redbellies here (not that there is anything wrong with redbellies) I was just very interested in the spilos!!


 percistance is the key!
Canada is not to far from the USA - go yourself!
Here in the UK it is very hard to get non-red belly piranhas - but it is still possible if you try hard enough.
look harder!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi, 
Where in Canada are you?


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

saskatoon, saskatchewan.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

welcome, sounds to me those would be just fine to feed them.


----------

